# Oscilador de 1Hz con CD4060 y cuarzo



## chemanork (Jul 13, 2007)

Hola y gracias por leer mi pregunta:

Necesito hacer un oscilador para despertar cada segundo a un microcontrolador pic (ahorro de energía). 

Primero pensé en usar un astable basado en el 555. Pero estuve leyendo por aquí y alguien decía que era muy poco preciso y que usara la opción del CD4060 con oscilador de 32768Hz. Alguien decía que con un divisor de 15 bits tendría 1Hz pero no encuentro divisores de 15 bits.

Tengo varias dudas y es que no entiendo la datasheet (adjunto).  El caso es que el diseño del cristal de cuarzo no sé como se hace. En la siguiente imagen he copiado un diseño para un oscilador de 4Hz.

¿Como se diseñan los condensadores y resistencias para el cuarzo?

¿Existen cristales en el mercado con la mitad de frecuencia para tener 1Hz?

¿Existe algún divisor de 2 bits para tener 1 Hz a la salida?

Por ahora he pensado esto, pero no sé si estará bien.

Gracias!!


----------



## pepechip (Jul 13, 2007)

hola.
no entiendo la finalidad de este circuito. ¿si lo que quieres es despertar a un micro cada seg?

un micro se pone a domir para reducir el consumo. si necesitas un circuito para despertarlo, ya no estas ahorrando bateria. 

en el caso de que necesites un temporizador de 1 seg. utiliza otro micro para que te genere ese tiempo. el asm seria muy facil de realizar


----------



## chemanork (Jul 13, 2007)

Supongo yo que un divisor de frecuencia y un cuarzo consume menos que un micro. Es como el circuito de stand-by de un ordenador o una tele. La idea es q este circuito consuma menos que el aparato en condiciones normales, porque si no es como tu dices.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 13, 2007)

> un micro se pone a domir para reducir el consumo. si necesitas un circuito para despertarlo, ya no estas ahorrando bateria.


 depende del diseño y del tiempo en que esta despierto el micro. Si el circuito que lo despierta consume demasiado o el micro tiene un ciclo de trabajo mayor del 40% , eso sera un desperdicio.



> en el caso de que necesites un temporizador de 1 seg. utiliza otro micro para que te genere ese tiempo. el asm seria muy facil de realizar


 De acuerdo; de preferencia usa un PIC version 12F o 10F

O si de plano eres muy insistente, la manera mas sencilla es usando este circuito:



p.d. El circuito que muestras esta esta OK


Postea tu resultado. Suerte !


----------



## chemanork (Jul 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!    ops: 

Vaya chuleta me has pasao. Impresionante!! Que pena que acabe de venir de la tienda de electrónica, si no, ya hubiera comprado los componentes.

Ya te cuento.

Saludos!!


----------



## chemanork (Jul 25, 2007)

Por ahora no ha funcionado, tengo una especie de SINC (=sen(x)/x) a la salida, y enlos pines 4 y 6. A ver si consigo que funcione  ops:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 25, 2007)

Claro al realizar la FFT y aplicarle la ventana en el pic se un desbordamiento del la ALU de 32bits, suerte que solo se trataba de echar una cabezadilla.

En las aplication notas de microchip sale como programar al dormilon.

Hay varios mandos a distancia de TV clonicos que utilizan pic y tambien emisores abre puertas de garaje que utilizan estos metodos.

Te recomiendo utilizar el pic16f876 o similares que ya tienen un timer solo para esta aplicacion


----------



## chemanork (Jul 25, 2007)

Ya claro, pero es q en el proyecto hemos decido usar el PIC16f873a y me tengo q ceñir a este.

Pero gracias


----------



## elenzo (Abr 18, 2008)

Buenas gente,yo arme el mismo circuito para un contador regresivo de 30/60 segundos,lo hice con el 4060 y cristal de 32.768KHz, el tema es que oscila a una frecuencia un tanto superior,midiendo el tren de pulsos en la pata 7 del 4060 tengo una frecuencia de 2070 a 2080 Hz,lo cual equivale a decir que esta oscilando fundamentalmente a 16*2080=33280Hz ,512Hz por encima,lo que redunda en un corrimiento de aprox. un segundo cada 2 minutos,lo cual es inaceptable,ya que no puedo correrme mas de un segundo por hora,el tema es,porque sucede esto,ya intente de miles de formas,cambie los capacitores,el preset,el cristal,los valores de las resistencias,en fin ya no se que hacer para que funcione,el esquema es el primero,con una R de 15MOHM y capas de 10pF y 39pF que aparece en la hoja de datos de del integrado de National.

Salutes


----------



## nachowb (Abr 18, 2008)

Si queres hacerlo preciso podrias usar un 555 monoestable, es mucho mas preciso que el astable , le podes poner el capacitor que mas te guste para modificar el intervalo (1 seg) y listo...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 19, 2008)

Con un 555 no se puede pedir precision y micho menos a 1Hz, si no pon el 555 para retardos de 1 minuto y veras que la deriva es impresionante.

El 4060,4521 funciona perfecto para esa aplicacion, lo que puedes probar en añadirle un condensador variable para terminar de ajustarlo.

Si utilizas un tester con medidor de frecuencia , no serive son de una precision muy baja y se ven muy influenciados por la tension y el dutycicle.


Se me ocurre una tonteria, coges una calculadora barata y le sueldas 2 cables en la tecla igual y lo conectas al 4060 (puede ser necesario un transistor).
Poner a la calculadora la siguiente operacion 1++ y arrancas el circuito 4060 y cronometras.
Vas ajustando el condensador para obtener la mayor precision.

Finalmente si mucho e apuras siempre queda el recurso de la linea de red que tambien es muy estable.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 19, 2008)

Al circuito original agregale una etapa divisora por 2 con el 4013, este integrado contiene 2 flip flop tipo D, solo tienes que usar 1 enviando la señal del pin 3 del 4060 al pin de CLOCK (3) del 4013 y ademas puentear la salida Q (2) a la entrada D (5) las demas entradas (4,6) van a GND. 
R1 = 10M, R2=10K


----------



## elenzo (Abr 21, 2008)

Es verdad,ya probe antes con el 555 y no tuve suerte,la deriva en una hora era de varios segundos,lo estoy comparando con un cronometro digital(los que usan los deportistas), la señal que viene del pin 3 del 4060 la mando a la entrada de un F.F. D conectado como T,o sea un divisor de frecuencia por 2, pero eso no es el tema,funciona bien,de ultima lo voy a chequear en la facu con un osciloscopio para verificar la frecuencia exacta a la que esta oscilando el circuito de clock pero creo que el tester,si bien no es super preciso,no esta muy errado,porque en el conteo final se me adelanta varios segundos en 20 minutos,señal de que efectivamente esta oscilando por arriba,por ultimo,ya probe con varios trimers(cap variables) y no cambia en nada cuando vario el mismo,bueno,sigo probando.

Salute


----------



## marcelo22 (Ene 17, 2009)

una buena opcion es usar el cd4060, las salidas qx, son diviciones que se le hacen al oscilador de 32.768khz, la divicion es 32768hz/2^(qx). Por ejemplo 32768hz/2^(q4)=32768hz/16=2048hz. en la salida q14 vas a tener 2^14=16384. osea una salida de 2hz. de ahi podes usar otro integrado para tener una salida de 1hz


----------



## banistelrroy (Jun 1, 2009)

hola estoy haciendo el circuito segun el diagrama y tengo un integrado  que es HCF4060b es e mismo integrado que el cd4060be  me sirve ese integrado pqara el diagrama que esta arriba ...respondan porfavor


----------



## elenzo (Jun 1, 2009)

Es el mismo,aca el datasheet.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/22340/STMICROELECTRONICS/HCF4060B.html

Saludos


----------



## arknee (Jun 13, 2010)

hola, ya que me han borrado un mensaje en el que tenia un circuito parecido a los que se ponen aqui, pero queria saber cual era el error, pues tendre que postear aqui.

la cosa es que he hecho un circuito que me da una frecuencia de 1 hz, pero me da o cuatro o 0,25, y no se que estoy haciendo mal.

no se como adjuntar la imagen, ay que estaba en el otro mensaje y no puedo subir dos veces la misma, pero el mensaje esta en la zona de moderacion por incumplir algo que aun desconozco. si alguien me puede echar una mano el mensaje se llama "generador de 1 Hz"

saludos y gracias


----------



## juliet (Mar 2, 2011)

Alguien me puede ayudar a calcular la red para el cristal, necesito usar un cristal de 16MHZ para dividirlo en 8. 
Para un cristal de 4MHZ si lo pude hacer andar al oscilador, pero me estaba dividiendo en 16 por la pata 7 y en teoria deberia ser en 8.

puede ser que haya algo mal conectado? el oscilador no arranca!

Me corrijo, esta bien que divida en 16 ahi, ahora necesito como etsimar la red que acompaña al cristal para 32MHZ


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo no le daría muchas vueltas, reloj chino, ínfimo consumo, pulsos cada 1 segundo, muy bajo costo, cristal incluido.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

juliet dijo:


> . . . necesito usar un cristal de 16MHZ para dividirlo en 8 . . .
> . . . ahora necesito como etsimar la red que acompaña al cristal para 32MHZ



Los integrados CMOS de la serie 40XX, no pueden operar a frecuencias superiores de 20 MHz, ni siquiera usandolos a 15V.

Pero si utiliza el 74HC4060 o el 74HCT4060, SI pueden funcionar hasta 50MHz, usando una fuente de 5V.


----------



## Hamt (Jul 17, 2011)

Buenas tardes, resulta que monté un circuito con el HEF4060BP, lo saqué de aquí:

http://hackersbench.com/Projects/1Hz/

no tengo los materiales, así que lo simulé en Proteus, pero no da 2Hz por el Q14 ni a palo!, monté un circuito similar, pero usé un cristal de 4.000 MHz, y nada, va muy lento, también usé condensadores de 10 pF y en ves de dos resistencias de 6.8M, use tres en serie para sumar una de 16.6M. Bueno, mi pregunta es, 

si con un cristal de 32.768 Khz debería sacar los 2Hz por Q14, porqué va mas lento con uno de 4 Mhz?
Y porqué cuando lo subo a 12 V, se detiene?
Porqué cuando toco el cristal con mi mano, arranca, estando a 12 V el IC y cuando lo suelto se detiene?
Porqué cuando puenteo la carcaza del cristal a tierra o a Vcc se detiene?

En fin, después de muchas pruebas solo funcionaba "correctamente" a 5V, porqué?

Son muchas preguntas, lo sé, pero necesito hacer funcionar esto urgente, y NADA QUE FUNCIONA!!! X(


----------



## Hamt (Jul 20, 2011)

Bueno, resulta que fuí al centro y compré (después de mucho buscar), los cristales de 32.768 KHz, dos condensadores de 33pF, una resistencia de 13M, una de 
330K y un nuevo CD4060BE, monté el circuito y funciona perfecto!.
Lo curioso es que con el otro IC, al encender el circuito, se demora como tres segundos en arrancar. Es decir, el IC que tenía presentaba problemas, la marca de este es Philips, y la del nuevo es Texas Instruments.

En fin, problema resuelto, ya puedo montar mi reloj digital.


----------



## kronesote234 (Nov 4, 2011)

disculpa si funciona ? es q io tambien lo monto en el proteus y no me arranca nada de nada y he probado con otros similares y pasa lo mismo  no se a q se deba


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola kronesote234

Sería más sencillo el ayudarte si adjuntas el archivo que se genera con el ISIS y además una imagen del circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ddq (Ene 30, 2012)

Perdón por la revivida pero para no crear otro thread del mismo tema.
Tengo un problema similar a kronesote234 no me simula el circuito en proteus. Esta bien este circuito para obtener 1hz para un reloj?

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> Perdón por la revivida pero para no crear otro thread del mismo tema. Tengo un problema similar a kronesote234 no me simula el circuito en proteus. Esta bien este circuito para obtener 1hz para un reloj? Saludos


 Hola, buenas tardes. Yo lo tengo así y funciona perfectamente, (Ver archivo abjunto) la única diferencia es que como divisor por 2 utilizo un 74LS74... Si ponemos el Pin 9 del 4060 a masa no podrá funcionar. A mi tampoco me funciona la simulación con el Proteus pero el Oscilador/Divisor está funcionando perfectamente en una base de tiempos. 

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola ddq

Lo que debes hacer para que funcione el 4060 es asignarle una frecuencia de trabajo.
Coloca el cursor del Mouse sobre el 4060 y presiona el botón secundario(Derecho) del Mouse.
Selecciona “Edit Properties” . Cuando aparezca la ventana llamada “Edit Component” en la línea: “Oscillator Frequency” asignale 32.768KHz y presiona el botón OK

El cristal y los componentes asociados solo son para cuando hagas el PCB aparezcan en él esos componentes.
Debes cambiar uno de los capacitores FIJOS por uno variable para que puedas ajustar la frecuencia en la Q del Flip-Flop a 1Hz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola de nuevo...
La puntualización que hace MrCarlos, tiene razón en que si asignamos en las propiedades del 4060 una frecuencia el circuito funciona, pero hay que matizar lo siguiente.
En ese caso no es necesario poner ningún componente en los Pines 10 y 11 ya que Proteus asume que es un oscilador con el valor que hemos puesto.
Pero en ese caso no podemos simular el oscilador con los componentes asociados, Cuarzo de 32.879Khz resistencias y condensadores.
Por esa razón, en mi Post anterior argumentaba que en Proteus no funcionaba la simulación tal y como está en el esquema, pero en el montaje final funcionará perfectamente.

Pongo el archivo reformado, dónde se ve esta circunstancia.
Ahora está sin nada conectado a los Pines 10 y 11, el 4060 tiene asignado el valor de 32.768Khz y cuenta sin problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## ddq (Ene 30, 2012)

Muchas gracias a ambos, ahi lo pude simular correctamente. Otra duda, los valores de esos componenentes (resistencias y capacitores) son correctos? El capacitor variable de que valor seria? y si puedo remplazar el 4013 con un 4018.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ambos, ahi lo pude simular correctamente. Otra duda, los valores de esos componenentes (resistencias y capacitores) son correctos? El capacitor variable de que valor seria? y si puedo remplazar el 4013 con un 4018.
> 
> Saludos y gracias nuevamente



Los valores de los componentes son correctos, te tiene que funcionar correctamente
El Condensador variable, en mi caso lo puse de 10 - 40Pf
Tambien te diré que poner aquí un Condensador ajustable no tiene mucha utilidad, la desviación sobre la frecuencia especificada en cualquier caso será irrisoria y en la práctica será muy difícil ajustar a 1Hz a no ser que tengar un medidor de tiempo (no de frecuencia)
Si la base de tiempo es para un reloj, siempre puedes ajustarlo cuando veas que hay algún segundo de variación.
En principio puedes poner como divisor por 2 el 4018 pero, y es mi opinión, deja el 4013 como divisor por 2.

Sal U2


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 15, 2012)

estoy tratando de obtener una señal de 1hz a apartir de un cristal de cuarzo de 32768khz?
googleando por ahi vi que en la compuerta numero 14 de este integrado hace la divicion por    16384, teneindo en cuanta este dato divido la frecuencia de entrada que la genera el cristal de cuarzo osea 32768khz/16384 esto me da 2khz osea 2000hz, puedo seguir dividiendo esta señal sin perder presicion, y si es posible como conecto en cascada un 4060 con otro 4060, agradeceria mucho su ayuda, soy profesor en una escuela tecnica de loberia, ciudad de bsAs, y estoy haciendo un reloj digital para colocar en el colegio


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola cfabsanc, bueno pregunto tu cristal es 32768Khz o 32.768Khz?. Para conectar en cascada dos o mas contadores, solo tienes que conectar la salida que selecciones llamemosle Qx a la entrada del siguiente contador, solo tendras que conocer si el cambio se produce con flanco ascendente o descendente. Exitos.


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 15, 2012)

el cristal es de 32.768khz, lo estoy simulando con el live wire, en esta pagina dice como hacerlo pero no me funciona http://Hacker de banco Crystal controlada Base de tiempo 1Hz (Reloj).htm
primero que en el simulador si no pongo el reset a positivo no funciona el integrado y en el esquema dice que tiene que ir el reset a masa, no entiendo? despues probe hacer lo que decis de la cascada y tampoco funciona, agradeceria mucho si pueden subir algun esquema hecho en este simulador


----------



## miguelus (Jun 15, 2012)

Buenas tardes cfbsanc.
Para poder seguir dividiendo y sacar 1Hz no puedes conectar la salida Q14 a la entrada del otro 4060 ya que el  4060 no dispone de todas la salidas de los contadores, el rango mínimo es la Q4.
Una solución es emplear un 4020 o un 4040 ya que estos dos CI si disponen de la salida Q1 Pin (9), aquí tendrías una división X2.
Tendrías que poner la salida Q14 del 4060 a la entrada de Reloj del siguiente contador Pin 10.
Si quieres emplear como segundo divisor otro 4060 lo puedes hacer pero entonces tendrías que sacar la señal del primer divisor de otra Q, por ejemplo Q10 ahora tendrías una frecuencia de 32Hz, esta frecuencias la divides por 32 con el sugundo 4060 y ya tendrías 1Hz.
Espero no haberte liado mucho 

Para que el 4060 cuente  el Pin 12 (Reset) tiene que estar conectado a masa (-)


Sal U2


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 15, 2012)

ok muchas gracias miguelus, ya lo estoy simulando y posteo los resultados



intente lo que me sugerio migeulus, pero me encontre con los siguientes problemas: 
1- la division que indicas no da 32 justo sino que da 31,25 con lo cual al dividirla por 32 no me queda 1hz sino 0,9765625 hz esto me generaria que el reloj atrase por cada segundo de funcionamiento un 3% aproximadamente y es mucho para un relog, mas teniendo en cuanta que luego progamare el mismo para que accione el timbre para los recreos y la salida del colegio con lo cual necesito bastante presicion en esta señal, otra cosa es que en live wire si pongo a masa el pin 12 el integardo no cuenta se paraliza, empieza a contar cuando le póngo un 1 logico osea +5v
esta bastante confuso lo que intentas explicar o por ahi soy yo con toda mi ignorancia en estos temas que no me permite entender, desdde ya muchas gracias por tu interes,  si alguien tiene algun esquema lo agradeceria muchisimo, lo mejor opcion que encontre hasta ahora es eto, pero me gustaria fabricarlo a mi asi me voy empapando en el tema ya que la electronica me interesa muchisimo. http://Una base de tiempo de segunda. Proyectos de José Pino y Recomendaciones -..htm


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 15, 2012)

Amigo cfabsanc, las pruebas y ajustes finales seran necesarios con el proyecto en concreto. Para compensar las pequeñas diferencias puedes añadir al conjunto oscilador Xtal con un trimmer para desplazar ligeramente la fcia. O bien puedes reemplazar tu Xtal. por otro del mismo valor, ya que nunca habra dos identicos. Otra solucion de ajuste de fcia. es haciendola via hardware, consiste en segun sea necesario el contador de menor peso cambie la salida util  una cuenta mayor o menor sea el caso.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 15, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo cfbsanc.
Lo que comentas es muy, muy raro...
Primero, si la frecuencia que obtienes es de 31,250 quiere decir que el Cristal de Cuarzo es de 32,000Khz y no de 32,768Khz...  32,000/2^10 = 31,250Hz y si el Cuarzo es de 32,768Khz entonces... 32,768 /2^10 = 32Hz.
Ten en cuenta que el 4060 solo divide potencias de 2.
Revisa la frecuencia del Cristal de Cuarzoy asegúrate que es de 32,768Khz.
Otra cuestion, para que el 4060 cuente el Pin de Reset tiene que estar a masa, mira el Data Sheet.
 Si utilizas el Proteus, puedo enviarte el diseño de un Reloj que funciona perfectamente.
Por lo que comentas en tu último Post, quieres hacer un  Reloj con el que puedas programar horarios...
Quizás sería interesante que analizaras la posibilidad de realizarlo con un PIC ya que, de esta manera, podrías hacer todo tipo de pragramaciones.
Si puedes postea el esquema de los que estás haciendo, de esta manera se podrá analizar que es lo que no te funciona.

Sal u2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

http://hackersbench.com/Projects/1Hz/


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 18, 2012)

perdonen mi ignorancia por favor estoy tratando de entender esto de las etapas de divicion, si yo tengo 32.768Khz y divido por 2a10 que es 1024 me da 32khz que serian 32.000hz. esto es correcto, subi tu reloj que me bajo el proteus migelus y lo veo para ver como lo hiciste


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2012)

cfabsanc dijo:
			
		

> perdonen mi ignorancia por favor estoy tratando de entender esto de las etapas de divicion, si yo tengo 32.768Khz y divido por 2a10 que es 1024 me da 32khz que serian 32.000hz. esto es correcto, subi tu reloj que me bajo el proteus migelus y lo veo para ver como lo hiciste



No se divide por 2e10 sino por *2e15 = 32768*

32768 Hz / 32768 = 1 Hz


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 18, 2012)

no encontre ningun integrado que me divida por 2e15 como mencionas me podrias decir cual es el integrado que tengo que usar


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2012)

Mira este esquema


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 18, 2012)

en ese esquema dice que sale 2hz cuando en realidad son 2.000hz porque esta dividiendo 32.768khz por 2e14 osea (16384) luego introduce esa señal al ci 4027 que no es mas que un flip/flop doble y saca 1hz y 0.5 hz que en realidad son 1000hz y 500hz, todos se estan olvidando que la frecuencia del cristal es 32.768khz osea 32.768.000hz


----------



## miguelus (Jun 18, 2012)

cfabsanc dijo:
			
		

> en ese esquema dice que sale 2hz cuando en realidad son 2.000hz porque esta dividiendo 32.768khz por 2e14 osea (16384) luego introduce esa señal al ci 4027 que no es mas que un flip/flop doble y saca 1hz y 0.5 hz que en realidad son 1000hz y 500hz, todos se estan olvidando que la frecuencia del cristal es 32.768khz osea 32.768.000hz



 Buenas tardes cfbsanz.
Te equivocas. 
Quizás el error viene de forma de interpretar la escritura de los números no enteros...
Por ejemplo 32,768Khz o 32.768Khz.
El Primer caso 32 coma 768Khz sería Treinta y dos mil setecientos sesenta y ocho Hercios.
El Segundo caso 32 punto 768Khz sería Treinta y dos mil setecientos sesenta y ocho Kilo Hercios.
Por lógica se deduce que tienen que ser 32 coma 768 Kilo Hercios ya que el 4060 no responderia a la frecuencia de 32.768Khz o lo que es lo mismo 32,768Mhz
En el ejemplo, la frecuencia de salida del 4060 son 2Hz.

Sal U2


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 18, 2012)

ok migelus muy buena tu aclaración, por eso pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, nunca trabaje con cristales  y por ahí viene mi confucion, osea que el cristal es de 32,768khz y no como yo lo estaba interpretando. puedo sacar este cristal de un reloj viejo, como se a que frecuencia oscila, una ves mas pido perdón quizá esto a los demás les parezca muy obvio, pero son dudas que tengo y me quiero sacar


----------



## miguelus (Jun 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes cfbsanz.
La práctica totalidad de los Relojes Electrónicos de pulsera tienen un cuarzo de 32,768Khz
Lo puedes emplear para utilizarlo como referencia en otro circuito.

Y no te preocupes, aquí todos aprendemos algo todos los días.

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 18, 2012)

Saludos.
Hace tiempo que no hacia ningún circuito con contadores CMOS.
Viendo el tema me puse a armar uno, y se me ocurrio de esta forma.
Ver el archivo adjunto 74653
Use un cristal pequeñito de 32.768 KHz. Un 4060 y un 4013.
A la salida del 4060 pin 3 Q13 tenemos una frecuencia de salida de 2Hz.
La cual dividi entre 2 con un Flip-Flop tipo D 4013 para obtener 1Hz.

Este es el montaje en protoboard del proyecto.
Ver el archivo adjunto 74654
Solo pude medir la frecuencia de oscilación, pero la de 1Hz mi frecuencimetro ya no la midio.
Para eso use un LED en la salida Q pin 1 del 4013 y el circuito funciono muy bien.

Nota: En algunos Data Sheets del 4060 el pin 3 esta marcado como Q14

Espero les sirva esta información.

Suerte.


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 19, 2012)

muy buena info es similar al esquema que propone fogonazo mas arriba. pregunta: que diferencia hay en usar un 4013 como vos indicas o un 4027 como se ve en el otro esquema, por lo que estuve leyendo los 2 son dual flip/flop.
Por otro lado desarme un reloj de pared y le saque la plaqueta con el cristal y la gota esa negra que debe ser el micro chip, ni bien pueda lo pruebo para ver la presicion que tiene



los capacitores que van en este esquema son  electroliticos? no le veo el signo positivo o son absolutos, los que no tienen polarizacion, como los pido en la casa de electronica, perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## miguelus (Jun 19, 2012)

Buenas tardes cfabsanc.
En ambos casos se emplea Flip Flop para dividir por 2.
En un caso, 4013 se emplea un Flip Flop tipo "D" y en el otro caso, se hace lo mismo pero con un 4027 que es un Flip Flop tipo "JK".
Analíza ambos circuitos y verás las diferencias.
Los Condensadores C1 y C2 son de 33pF por lo que tienen que ser cerámicos (no hay Condensadores Electrolíticos de un valor tan bajo)

Sal U2


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 19, 2012)

ok muchas gracias por todas las respuestas de cada uno de los usuarios,
ahora pasamos a la parte de potencia: pienso hacer los vizualizadores de 7 segmentos con diodos led, cada segmento contendrá 20 diodos led con un consumo aproximado de 1a por segmento (osea los 20 led juntos) que me recomiendan usar, yo pensaba usar un uln 2004 que es compatible con cmos pero estuve leyendo el data shet y me entrega una corriente max por canal de 500ma, pensaba a la salida de este colocar algún transistor que me conecte los segmentos pero hay tantos y tanta variedad que no se por donde empesar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

Amigo,  debes conectar los LEDs de un mismo segmento, en configuracion paralelo de series, recuerda utilizar una pequeña resistencia limitadora. Ademas dado el consumo deberas multiplexar cada digito o quizas debas hacerlo segmento por segmento.


----------



## cfabsanc (Jun 19, 2012)

podrias pone un esquema porque no se como hacer lo que mencionas


----------



## rcm00 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro aunque llevo unos días leyendo multitud de temas para resolver algunos problemas.

Estoy intentando hacer un cuentarevoluciones digital con contadores, sumadores etc etc.. Bueno para este circuito necesito una señal de reloj de 1 Hz o también me serviría de 10 Hz. 
Leyendo muchos hilos creo que la mejor opción es hacerlo con el IC 4060 y un cristal de cuarzo.
El problema es que no hay manera de simularlo correctamente en el Proteus. No se si estoy haciendo algo mal o que el Proteus no simula cristales o yo que se.

Les dejo una imagen del circuito y el archivo mismo a ver si me podéis ayudar porque llevo dos días dándolo vueltas y me estoy volviendo loco.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 12, 2012)

Por lo general, los simuladores hacen grandes simplificaciones cuando se mezcla lo analógico con lo digital.  En este caso, tenés que escribir en Propiedades del 4060 a que frecuencia trabajará el oscilador.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas tardes rcm00

Por alguna extraña razón la simulación en Proteus del 4060 con un  Cuarzo  no oscila (Por lo menos yo no lo he conseguido  ).
Si lo pasas al "Mundo Real" te funcionará sin problemas pero con un Cuarzo de 32768Khz obtendrás 2Hz ya que la salida Q13 es 2^14
Para obtener 1Hz tendrás que dividir por 2.
No podrás obtener 10Hz ya que, partiendo de 32768Hz, no hay una división relacionada con una potencia de 2 que de 10Hz.

Si quieres 10Hz y 1Hz tendrás que partir de otra frecuencia, p.e. 1Mhz y divisores por Décadas.

Otra cosa, el Pin 12 (MR) tiene que estar a GND

Sal U2


----------



## rcm00 (Nov 12, 2012)

Muchas gracias a los dos por la respuesta. Entonces doy por zanjado esta parte del circuito. Realmente me vendrían mejor 10 Hz que 1Hz, entonces cómo podría meter otro cristal? 
En mi universidad no nos han hablado nada de cristales y estoy muy verde en eso.

Agradecería si alguien me explica como puedo obtener una frecuencia a partir de cualquier cristal. En mi circuito lo he puesto así porque he imitado los ejemplos que he visto pero no tengo ni idea de porqué ha de ser así o si puedo utilizar otro IC o otro cristal.

Gracias de antemano.





			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Por lo general, los simuladores hacen grandes simplificaciones cuando se mezcla lo analógico con lo digital.  En este caso, tenés que escribir en Propiedades del 4060 a que frecuencia trabajará el oscilador.



Pues parece que así por lo menos hace algo 

Que frecuencía debería poner? la del cristal?


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 12, 2012)

rcm00 dijo:
			
		

> Realmente me vendrían mejor 10 Hz que 1Hz, entonces cómo podría meter otro cristal?
> En mi universidad no nos han hablado nada de cristales y estoy muy verde en eso.



Vos estás haciendo un cuentarrevoluciones con contadores OK?   Entonces el tiempo de muestreo lo determina el número de dígitos de la lectura deseada, la cantidad de pulsos por revolución y el rango de velocidades a medir. *No* tus deseos.



> Agradecería si alguien me explica como puedo obtener una frecuencia a partir de cualquier cristal. En mi circuito lo he puesto así porque he imitado los ejemplos que he visto pero no tengo ni idea de porqué ha de ser así o si puedo utilizar otro IC o otro cristal.


Consiste en formar un oscilador.  Dadas las características del 4060, esa configuración es de las más convenientes.




> Pues parece que así por lo menos hace algo
> Que frecuencía debería poner? la del cristal?


Tanto en este caso como cuando se le pone un cristal a un PIC, al Proteus no le interesa que cristal pusiste, *ni siquiera si lo conectaste* --> oscila a la frecuencia que le escribiste en "Propiedades".
¿Cual poner?  ¿Y cuál va a ser? Aquella a la que querés que oscile.


----------



## rcm00 (Nov 12, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Vos estás haciendo un cuentarrevoluciones con contadores OK?   Entonces el tiempo de muestreo lo determina el número de dígitos de la lectura deseada, la cantidad de pulsos por revolución y el rango de velocidades a medir. *No* tus deseos.
> 
> 
> Consiste en formar un oscilador.  Dadas las características del 4060, esa configuración es de las más convenientes.
> ...



Lo primero gracias por la ayuda.

Para el cuentarrevoluciones lo que hago es contar los pulsos que me llegan del sensor entre un flanco y el siguiente. Después multiplico ese número por la cifra adecuada para que me de las rpm.

Por ejemplo si el reloj es de un herzio tengo que multiplicar los pulsos por 60 (10x2x3).
Si es de 10 Hz lo multiplico por 600.


Antes de esto intente hacerlo con sumadores, con un reloj de 1Hz sumando 60 por cada pulso que llegaba del sensor y realimentadose el resultado para sumarse otra vez 60 cuando llegase otro pulso del sensor. Al siguiente flanco del reloj se pasaría el resultado al display y se resetean los sumadores para comenzar de nuevo otra medida.

El problema era que los sumadores me daban un número binario de 13 bits y pasar eso a BCD para los displays es tarea imposible.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 12, 2012)

rcm00 dijo:
			
		

> Para el cuentarrevoluciones lo que hago es contar los pulsos que me llegan del sensor entre un flanco y el siguiente. Después multiplico ese número por la cifra adecuada para que me de las rpm.


Pero entonces no es un cuentarrevoluciones solo con contadores.



> Por ejemplo si el reloj es de un herzio tengo que multiplicar los pulsos por 60 (10x2x3).
> Si es de 10 Hz lo multiplico por 600.


Eso a fines de la lectura. Lo que primero interesa es la "calidad" de la muestra, es decir, cuantos pulsos entraron. Si son pocos --> no good.

Si por ejemplo se trata velocidades tipo las de un motor común-común de 60Hz, son ~1700rpm --> son 28 pulsos en 1" --> 2 pulsos en 0.1" --> muestrear a 10Hz así ==> no sirve.
(agravado con el hecho de que si no se sincroniza la ventana de muestreo con el 1er flanco la lectura nunca se quedará quieta)


Por eso, se acostumbra a acoplar al eje un encoder o equivalente de manera de tener mayor cantidad de pulsos por vuelta.



> Antes de esto intente hacerlo con sumadores, con un reloj de 1Hz sumando 60 por cada pulso que llegaba del sensor y realimentadose el resultado para sumarse otra vez 60 cuando llegase otro pulso del sensor. Al siguiente flanco del reloj se pasaría el resultado al display y se resetean los sumadores para comenzar de nuevo otra medida.


No tiene sentido.
Cuando se puede se pone un encoder o se usa un engranaje+sensor de proximidad.
Cuando no hay otra alternativa que un pulso por vuelta, no queda otra que extender el tiempo de muestreo lo máximo posible (en términos prácticos) o meter un microcontrolador para que lea período y haga una división.


----------



## rcm00 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tienes toda la razón. Con 10 Hz la resolución es de 600 en 600 --> muy pobre.
Con 1 Hz de 60 en 60. Yo creo que es mas que aceptable.
No me queda otra opción que un pulso por vuelta. Es un motor de gasolina pequeño y la señal la tomo del mismo encendido electrónico que manda la chispa a la bujía. las revoluciones de este motor pueden llegar a 12000 vueltas por minuto mas o menos.

Podría incluso poner el reloj a 0,5 Hz pero igual de este modo el tiempo de refresco de los datos en el display es demasiado alto.



Otra cosa que se me ha venido a la mente.

Una vez construido el dispositivo fisicamente me va dar 1 Hz perfecto o precisa de un calibrado con un condensador variable??

No dispongo de osciloscopio, tal vez pueda utilizar alguno de la universidad pero lo dudo.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 12, 2012)

rcm00 dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa que se me ha venido a la mente.
> Una vez construido el dispositivo fisicamente me va dar 1 Hz perfecto o precisa de un calibrado con un condensador variable??


Para tu aplicación, un error del 5% es más que suficiente ==> Frente a eso, un oscilador a cristal sin ninguna calibración se puede considerar "exacto".


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 7, 2016)

Hola, verán, quiero hacer un generador de pulsos de 1 Hz para un reloj utilizando el CD4060, CD4013 y un cristal de 32.768kHz. El problema es que no obtengo la salida ni de 2 Hz del 4060 ni de 1 Hz por el 4013, me basé en el siguiente circuito, los componentes son los que indica el diagrama. Intenté comprobar la salida con una compuerta AND (no tengo otro método más preciso) pero nada. La resistencia de 10k no la puse, ni los diodos. No sé que pueda pasar.

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 7, 2016)

El problema no está en el esquema, sino el circuito que estás armando. Eso es lo que debes subir. (Foto)
¿Estás seguro que el cristal sí es de 32,768 KHz.?
Si te fijas bien, el diseño es casi igual al del _post #47_ y ese circuito funciona perfectamente.


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 7, 2016)

Yo creo, no dice, pero es cilindrico Aparte lo intenté de varios modos y no funcionó. En unos momentos subo una foto. De todos modos no tengo frecuencimetro para medir.



Aqui estan algunas imagenes


----------



## miguelus (May 8, 2016)

Buenos días JorgeElectronica

Que el Cuarzo sea cilíndrico no quiere decir que sea de 32768Hz

Viendo la primera foto, da la impresión de que el montaje no está correcta mente realizado...

Revisa la conexión de las Resistencias.

En cualquier caso ya has estado preguntando por  lo mismo y en varias ocasiones se te ha respondido, incluso el moderado, ayer mismo, te ha cerrado el tema.

Ten en cuenta que lo que pretendes es sumamente fácil de realizar 

Sal U2


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 8, 2016)

A ver si entendi, del Pin 10 sale la de 330k, del 11 la de 4.7M, van a otro punto en el protoboard, entre el 10 y 11 va el Cristal y de ahi los capacitores. De todos modos ¿cómo podria comprobar la salida sin utilizar un contador?


----------



## miguelus (May 8, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Creo  que te estás liando, el esquema está muy muy claro.

Los pulsos los puedes ver con cualquier Polímetro, si mides en Voltios verás variaciones en la medida.

Puedes poner un LED con una Resistencia en la salida de Pulsos, se encenderá y apagará el ritmo de los Pulsos.

¿Puedes aclarar qué es lo que quieres hacer?

Sal U2


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 8, 2016)

Si, al conectar el positivo del multimetro al pin 1 del 4013 oscila entre 0 y 20mV, el Problem es que puse un LED de la salida a tierra y prende muy poco, no sé alcanza a ver si está oscilando.


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 9, 2016)

Probé el CD4013 utilizando un 555 como generador de frecuencia y si funciona, el problema es el CD4060. Ni siquiera hay salida de 2 o 4 Hz Alguien responda por favor.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 9, 2016)

Es que algo debes estar conectando mal o el cristal no es de 32,768 KHz.


----------



## elasanto (May 9, 2016)

JorgeElectronica dijo:


> A ver si entendi, del Pin 10 sale la de 330k, del 11 la de 4.7M, van a otro punto en el protoboard, entre el 10 y 11 va el Cristal y de ahi los capacitores. De todos modos ¿cómo podria comprobar la salida sin utilizar un contador?



Claramente el protoboard no esta armado como indica el circuito. El cristal lleva una pata directa al integrado y la otra en serie con la resistencia de 330k, sin embargo en la fotografía se lo ve directo y ambas resistencias unidos en un punto sin sentido


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 10, 2016)

Entonces de la pata 9 sale la de 330K, va a un punto el el protoboard y desde ese punto se conecta una pata del cristal y de la otra se va al pin 11 del 4060.


----------



## miguelus (May 10, 2016)

Buenas noches.

En el Pin 9 no se conecta nada...

Revisa bien el esquema... solo intervienen los Pines 10 y 11.

Sal U2


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 11, 2016)

Si perdón es desde la pata 10, de ahí sale la de 330K y  va a un punto, desde ese punto se conecta una pata del cristal y de la otra pata se va al pin 11 del integrado. ¿Algúna otra forma de comprobar si está mandando pulsos por Q14? Se supone que son de 2Hz, así que un LED debería prender no?


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2016)

Buenos días.

Tienes que asegurarte de que tienes el circuito correctamente montado.

Tienes que asegúrate que el Cuarzo es de la frecuencia correcta.

Si has estado tocando y retocando, es posible que el 4060 esté mal.

Si con un circuito tan simple tienes problemas ¿Qué  pasará cuando abordes algo más complejo?

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 12, 2016)

JorgeElectronica dijo:


> ¿Alguna otra forma de comprobar si está mandando pulsos por Q14?


Con una punta lógica o con un osciloscopio.


JorgeElectronica dijo:


> Se supone que son de 2Hz, así que un LED debería prender, ¿no?


Si. Con un simple LED se puede verificar la señal de onda cuadrada de 2 Hz.

Mira el esquema de ésta forma: (Cambiar el valor de la resistencia del LED conforme al voltaje de alimentación)
​


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 24, 2016)

Sigo sin poder armar el circuito, ya me basé en la imagen del protoboard donde muestra las conexiones pero nada, cambié tanto de CD4060 como de CD4013 y nada alguien sabe que pueda pasar?, inclusive saqué el cristal de un reloj que momentos antes funcionaba y nada...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 24, 2016)

Compra otro 4060, posiblemente ese que estás usando ya no sirve.


----------



## miguelus (May 24, 2016)

Buenas noches JorgeElectronica+

Preguntas ... ¿Alguien sabe que puede pasar?

No somos adivinos, ese circuito se ha montado miles de veces y no tiene porque dar problemas.

No podemos saber cómo lo estás montando, ni en que entorno lo estás haciendo 

¿Cómo lo estás alimentando?

¿Tienes Polímetro?

En el Post #76 D@rkbytes ha puesto un ejemplo muy didáctico de como lo puedes montar.

Una posible idea es que le quites los dos Condensadores que hay en el Cuarzo, sin ellos tendría que oscilar sin problemas, cuando esté oscilando, y si tienes equipo para medir la frecuencia, pon un condensador ajustable en paralelo con el Cuarzo.

Sal U2




Te dejo un ejemplo de montaje de un Oscilador con 4060 y un Cuarzo de 32,768KHz.



Como verás es extremadamente sencilla su realización.

Sal U2


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 24, 2016)

Si, lo sé. Voy a comprar otro CD4060 en una tienda de electrónica, ya que los que compré son de la misma. Tengo un multímetro, pero ni da 4Hz, el problema debe ser el mismo integrado, ya que el 4013 lo probé con un 555 y funciona correctamente. Para alimentarlo uso una fuente de alimentación de 5V, esa que se pone en el breadboard. ¿Hay algún otro método para obtener 1 Hz con alta precisión? ¿El 4017 puede servir para un uso similar?


----------



## miguelus (May 24, 2016)

Buenas noches JorgeElectronica

Para obtener 1Hz de alta precisión hay multitud de maneras de lograrlo, pero todas serán más complejas que con el 4060.

Depende de si tienes en desuso Cuarzos, siempre se puede hacerlos oscilar y buscar un factor de división para obtener 1Hz, lo cual no siempre es posible.

Pe. Si tienes un Cuarzo de 4Mhz (suelen ser muy normales y baratos), después de la oscilación hay que dividir entre 1/4000000 y se obtiene 1Hz, esto es muy fácil de realizar.

Sal U2


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 24, 2016)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

¿Cómo se hace un oscilador que dé 1Hz a partir de un cristal de 4MHz? ¿Con algún integrado que divida por 10 y después a un flip flop?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 24, 2016)

Trata de hacerlo con el 4060 porque es la forma más sencilla de obtener 2 Hz, que después dividirás por 2.
Con el cristal de 4 MHz necesitarás más circuitos integrados, ya sean TTL o CMOS para obtener 1 Hz.

Por ejemplo; si usas 6 circuitos 7490 obtendrás 4 Hz, y después necesitarás un 7493 para dividir entre 4 y así obtener 1 Hz.
Y si usas el circuito 4518 que es dual, necesitarás 3 y de igual forma después dividir entre 4.

Aparte de eso necesitarás un oscilador externo para el cristal de 4MHz, porque esos circuitos no lo tienen.


----------



## miguelus (May 25, 2016)

Buenos días.

Te dejo un ejemplo  con Cuarzo y Oscilador TTL de 4MHz.




Y ahora el Divisor 1/1000000...



Como verás la cosa se complica.

Si deseas lo sencillo, inténtalo con el 4060

Sal U2


----------



## JorgeElectronica (May 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias a migelus y a darkbytes por sus respuestas, he aprendido mucho sobre divisores y osciladores. Retomando lo del 4060 tengo varios, pero no sé qué circuito armar para probarlos ( que no sea un oscilador con cristal), encontré este circuito y quiero ver si serviría para dar 1 Hz con el respectivo flip flop







Muchas gracias, espero no molestarlos con tantas preguntas


----------



## Lamas (May 25, 2016)

y si probas con el LM3909?  es la forma mas simple que he encontrado aunque no se si sea lo suficientemente preciso.


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2016)

Buenos días JorgeElectronica.

Ese circuito que has posteado es un Oscilador basado en un 4060 y elementos R/C por lo que su estabilidad, para ser utilizado  un Reloj. será muy deficiente (recuerda lo del palo de escoba )

En cuanto a lo de utilizar un LM3909, los resultados serán igualmente erráticos. 

Lo de utilizar el Cuarzo de  32,768 KHz es la mejor opción, inténtalo.

Sal U2


----------



## AKSEL2707 (Mar 17, 2019)

Buenos dias.






Yo realicé éste circuito varias veces y no me funcionaba, no encontraba errores en el montaje. Para descartar posibles fallas, desconecté el cristal del pin 11 del 4060 y conecté un oscilador externo (puede hacerse con un 555), de ésta manera obtuve salida de pulsos en el pin 3 (visualizándolos con un led conectado a esta salida). La falla radicaba en el voltaje de alimentación... Al parecer el cristal presentaba problemas de oscilación cuando era alimentado a 12 Volts. Al energizar el circuito a 6 Volts obtenía las pulsaciones correspondientes a cada salida del 4060, y muy estables.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 17, 2019)

El cristal no puede presentar problemas si con alguna tensión funciona el circuito. 

La  posible causa de tal comportamiento puede ser la carga presentada por el oscilador y las capacidades involucradas junto con las características propias del cristal usado en sí.

Un cristal puede ser de la misma frecuencia de resonancia y tener distintas características para su normal funcionamiento por eso al encargar el tallado de un determinado cristal se debe especificar un montón de parámetros importantísimos a parte de la frecuencia de resonancia.

Podría empezar por el tipo de la capsula, temperatura de trabajo en caso de ser para usar en camara termica, capacidad interlectrodica, tipo de resosnancia(serie, paralelo), capacidad de carga del oscilador, tipo de oscilador(fundamental, armónico sobretono, etc) y no se si me quedo alguna otra más en el tintero.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 17, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo tuve un problema de starter o sea lo iniciar las debidas oscilaciones cuando energizado un circuito enpleyando lo CI CD4060 mas un cristal de 8 MHz .
En la epoca fue tentado de todo para resolver ese problema y nada , pero al acaso descobri que cuando alimentado con 15V sienpre partia de premera sin fallar una unica ves (antes era alimentado con 12V).
Haora cuanto al problema que tenemos aca jo personalmente tentaria canbiar al azar lo valor del resistor "R1" (330K) de modo tentar resolver lo problema.
Quizaz lo cristal enpleyado si queda meo "preguiçoso" o estafado.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## luisalfocata (Abr 29, 2021)

Pulso de 1 Hz para reloj con cristal de cuarzo de 32768 Hz
Por favor un circuito de 1 Hz para un pulso de un reloj electrónico, ya tengo armado los contadores pero me falta el pulso de 1 segundo, por favor quien me puede ayudar.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 29, 2021)

Con lógica tradicional, tendrías que hacer un contador binario de módulo 2^(15)=32.768 cuentas.


----------



## luisalfocata (Abr 29, 2021)

Amigo, ese es el problema, que no tengo el esquema electrónico para hacerlo, tengo los 6 display armados para los segundos, minutos y horas pero me falta el pulso de un segundo exacto, pues no lo quiero con el 555 porque no es exacto del todo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 29, 2021)

Google es tu mejor amigo:



			Unsupported service
		


Ahí usa un cristal de 50kHz, pero la idea va por ahí.

Otra alternativa más cabezona, es usar muchos flip-flops, creo que 14:









						A digital quartz clock from scratch
					

After 20+ years of programming, I wanted to get a some understanding of the electronics that make my career possible.




					medium.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2021)

Tema movido al que trata específicamente el oscilador de 1 Hz sin LM555 . . .  tienes para leer y aprender . . .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 29, 2021)

Me gusta... solo para entendidos.


----------

